# UV protection wax



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Have been doing a lot of reading on here since I signed up with regards to waxes and red cars; realise now that the work is all in the prep. so to speak; no wax is best for certain colours.

One question which I do have regards UV protection in waxes. I have read on here that the best UV protection is actually in the paint work of the car, in the clear coat. However as my car is Vaux flame red it doesn't have a clear coat. Is there a wax which specifically blocks UV or is it a case of all waxes have a similar UV protection level?

In the past I would apply one coat of Megs Next Gen Tech Wax II after washing the car thinking this would protect my paint. However, after only 2 weeks the dreaded fade would appear again. Since being on here I have now purchased Megs #16, applied it to the car and so far after approx 3 weeks no sign of fading at all.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I think most, if not all waxes block out uv rays.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Lean6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been doing a lot of reading on here since I signed up with regards to waxes and red cars; realise now that the work is all in the prep. so to speak; no wax is best for certain colours.
> 
> ...


So keep on top of it, and you won't have to worry, you should not have to worry about #16 many have testified in favour of the product, I have a wing out in the garden and it is there all seasons, it's been there for years and has a covering of wax every now and then (not #16 fk100 or 476) but if these other less favoured products offer all sorts of protection then there is no reason why your current choice should not either :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Optimum spray wax and Natty's blue both claim Uv protection and are great waxes as well. Carlack NSC also offers uv protection and looks great. 

I've used them all on my red Vaux to good effect.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers for the info :thumb:

Why did my car fade so quickly when using the next gen tech wax? Reading the label on the bottle it appears to be an AIO product which offers UV protection yet it didn't seem to last more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Ultra Violet *(UV) *Protection*

Many natural and synthetic materials are attacked by ultra-violet radiation and products made using these materials may crack or disintegrate. This problem is known as ultra violet (UV-B) degradation, and is a common problem in products exposed to sunlight.

Some waxes and polymer sealants have ultra violet (UV-B) protection agents added when they are formulated, but be cognizant that the protection a microscopically thin layer can provide is limited. This renewable barrier is probably less than 0.1 µ (4 Mils) thick. The primary paint surface protection against UV light is the clear coat; which protects the colour coat from fading by adding anti-UV-B chemicals to the polymer when mixing the clear coat ingredients.

The rate of environmental exposure that negatively effects (clear coat) paint varies widely with ambient conditions (Ultra violet (UV-B) radiation, Environmental Fall-out, paint protection used, etc) but an approximation of 0.0005Mil (0.013µ) per annum is about average; protective coatings polymer sealants, wax, etc), being renewable are meant to be sacrificial (it is subjected to oxidation, thereby by saving the clear coat) It's better to have dust, road tar, tree sap, bug and bird excrement stuck to wax than your paint, wax also provides a limited paint (sacrificial) protection against acid (i.e. acid rain, environmental fallout and bird excrement

An applied paint protection product is the barrier that provides protection for automotive paintwork besides the clear coat paint. Some waxes and polymer sealants have ultra violet (UV-B) protection agents added when they are formulated, but be cognizant that the protection a microscopically thin layer can provide is limited. This renewable barrier is probably less than 0.1 µ (4 Mils) thick.

Clear coat paint (polyurethane) provides the colour and base coats with protection, and usually has UV protection added in the final coating; this tends to migrate towards the upper level of the clear coat (this is why it's important to check how much of the paint surface you are removing with an abrasive polish). It should be noted that Carnauba wax does not contain a natural ultra violet radiation protection


----------

